# 696E746572657374696E6720736974650D0A00



## Pisis (Dec 20, 2005)

416E20696E746572657374696E672073697465207468617420656E636F6465732F6465636F64657320796F7572207465787420746F2F66726F6D204845582C2042494E415259206F72204F4354414C2E2E2E2E2E2E0D0A0D0A536F2C207768617420646F20796F75207468696E6B2061626F7574207468697320736974653F0D0A0D0A4368656572732C0D0A506973697300

 

6865726500


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

496E746572657374696E672069732061626F757420616C6C20492063616E207361792E2E2E00


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2005)

616C726967687479207468656E00


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

011010000110010101111001001011000010000001101001001000000111010001101000011010010110111001101011001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100111011100110010000001110000011100100110010101110100011101000111100100100000011100110111011101100101011001010111010000100001

yeah, i did mine in binary, what're you gonna do about it


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

ůmcsqíáuéčmpoinF PEOJFÉÍJK´


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2005)

		

	


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll buy a vowel, Pat.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2005)

PT.2


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

%48%65%79%20%4E%53%3F%20%57%61%73%73%75%75%70%20%59%6F%75%20%50%69%73%73%20%44%72%75%6E%6B%20%43%6F%63%6B%00


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 22, 2005)

81781781781718718872387497R-9UFILHJF LWJFOCN F IORGMU GOPERGP
EK TRJGM-54Y=-\BVO6H RH\]WR BW-Y4YPHIGEIVGPEIWOPCOPDKO EL[P0ERKGJRG]OPEGOV;KAFV,Svl][lI})_I]9pun]90I]0-9m0-9nmdiwfdioK{)Okp)p)im )_im-0i09UN=90YUWR90EUIBVT45OV45WT=........?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 23, 2005)

I cant figure it out, give me something easier


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 23, 2005)

^^^^^^^(@#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#){}}{}{}{}


----------



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

-D)--I---<


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 13, 2011)

-.-- --- ..- / --. ..- -.-- ... / .- .-. . / -. ..- - ... .-.-.- 

--. ..- . ... ... / .. - / - .- -.- . ... / --- -. . / - --- / -.- -. --- .-- / --- -. . .-.-.-


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 13, 2011)

WTH???? I'm confused.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2011)

What's going on...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> What's going on...


 
I don't know, but R2D2 C3PO!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> WTH???? I'm confused.


It's Hexidecimal and Binary (and other codes) encoding...pretty cool, really


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 13, 2011)

/................)
\............././
.\\\'.,.....././/
..\\\//,..._/.//,
...\_-//'./..//<,
.....\.///..<//`
....../..>>..\\\`__
...../,)-^>>._\`.\\\
.....(/...\\.//\\
.........//._//\\\\
.......(('__(('
........./\_\
......../././_
......././_/\.\
......_\.\/..\.\
...../\.\../\.\_\
.....\.\/..\.\/_/
......\../\.\_\
.......\/_/././
........./././
.........\/_/


"_ interesting site
An interesting site that encodes/decodes your text to/from HEX, BINARY or OCTAL......

So, what do you think about this site?

Cheers,
Pisis _"


neat, but I like the  ENIGMA machine more.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh I got it

262336353533333B5465727279204C696B65732057696C64636174732000


----------



## P-40K-5 (Jul 13, 2011)

B-17engineer said:


> Oh I got it
> 
> 262336353533333B5465727279204C696B65732057696C64636174732000


 
UFPSB UTMVA UCIZB IP ???


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 13, 2011)

View attachment 172978
Here goes nothing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 13, 2011)

I am already regretting I stopped here.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2011)

Heck, I thought I'd blundered into a southern holy revival, and everybody was "typing" in tongues!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2011)

Heading to the pantry for more wine......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 13, 2011)

.









(not much to say)


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 13, 2011)

...nope. Wine didn't help. Moving on now.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2011)

If some are into codes and all, then here's a page you want to check out...

8 codes that have never been cracked: Unbreakable: Eight codes we can't crack - New Scientist

But you're gonna need a few jugs of cheap wine on hand if you're gonna tackle one of these gems...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2011)

Nope...keeping clear of this one...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 14, 2011)

Cripes, who stirred up the dust in this thread?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2011)

Maria!!! Its all her fault!~


----------



## BikerBabe (Jul 14, 2011)

JINUT! 

Enigma Machine Applet


----------



## Pong (Jul 24, 2011)

After a month being M.I.A this is what greets me. 

What is this all about anyway?


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2011)

(\_/)
(_'.')
(")_(")


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm no codetalker but I believe its a bunny.


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 24, 2011)

You should be a code breaker Harrison!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 24, 2011)

Its a vorpal bunny. Look at the bones, man...THE BONES!!!


----------



## machine shop tom (Aug 20, 2011)

.



























(Invisible ink)



tom


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

ummmm, you're in the wrong thread. 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html


----------

